# أسئلة ....؟



## LIALY (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي ,
أتمنى مساعدتكم في ايجاد معاني الكلمات التالية بالعربية :
upstream
down stream
tie in 
diaphragm
NPSH
absolute pressure 
gauge pressure
nozzele
launcher
receive launcher



ما الفرق بين التوربين و المضخة و الكومبريسسور ؟

متى أختار cetrifugal pump or possitive displacement pump؟​


----------



## REACTOR (17 مايو 2009)

احيانا الترجمة تعتمد على السياق عموما في السياق الهندسي سأحاول قدر ما استطيع 

ضد التيار اواتجاة الصعود upstream
مع التيار او الاتجاة النازلdownstream 
tie inعملية لربط المواسير 
الغشاء diaphragm
NPSH محصلة ضغط السحب الموجب 
الضغط المطلق absolute pressure
gauge pressureالضغط المقاس
nozzle فوهة او بزبوز 
مطلق((اطلاق)) launcher
receiver launcher ???

turbine ماكينة لتوليد حركة ميكانيكية باستخدام ضغط الماء او البخار او غازات ساخنة 
زيادة ضغط الهواءاو الغازات و بالتالي نقلها compresspr
pump زيادة ضغط السوائل و بالتالي نقلها
اختيار المضخة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120467.html

لكن ببساطة المضخة ال centrifugal تعتمد على ريشة او مروحة و تنقل السوائل غير اللزجة او غير ذات الشوائب و و لا تقل سوائل بها غازات و هي الاكثر انتشارا عالميا 
اما مضخة الازاحة الموجبةreciprocating positive displacement تعتمد على مكبس يتحرك للامام و الخلف فيعمل على نقل السائل و لا يخشى من انسدادها فتنقل السائل صاحب الشوائب المعلقة و ذات اللزوجة العالية و السوائل ذات الغازات


----------



## LIALY (18 مايو 2009)

REACTOR قال:


> احيانا الترجمة تعتمد على السياق عموما في السياق الهندسي سأحاول قدر ما استطيع
> 
> ضد التيار اواتجاة الصعود upstream
> مع التيار او الاتجاة النازلdownstream
> ...



أخي الكريم REACTOR
اشكرك جدا على اجاباتك و اتمنى من الله ان يوفقك دائما لما يحبه و يرضاه أتمنى ان يتسع لي صدرك و تسمح لي بالاستفسار :
NPSH
هل تعني بها الضغط اللازم لرفع السائل ارتفاع معين و لكن لماذا تحددها بالمتر
أي حسب القانون التالي:

NPSH= (P vessel+P elevetion-P losses by valves & piping) - P liquid vapour /p .g

تكون الوحدة بال Kpa!!
هناك NPSHA = Net possitive suction head available 
NPSHR=Net possitive suction head required 
ما الفرق بين الاثنان ؟

دائما نقول أن الضغط المطلق يساوي =Pgauge + Patm 
أريد معرفة المعنى الحقيقي لكل منهما !!

بالنسبة لل nozzle ما فائدته هل نضعه من اجل تخفيض سرعة التدفق ؟؟
و ما الفرق بينه و بين orifice؟؟


بالنسبة لل launcher مرت علي معلومة انه يقوم بقذف المائع في خطوط الانابيب الطويلة هل هذا صحيح؟؟


التوربين يستخدم لتوليد حركة ميكانيكية نتيجة لضغط ماء او هواء ساخن ................ سؤالي : هل يستخدم التوربين من اجل توليد الطاقة الكهربائية فقط أم له استخدامات اخرى؟؟

ماذا تأثير السوائل ذات الغازات على مضخات centrifugal ؟ هل تسبب تعطل المروحة ؟أم ماذا ؟

لك كل الود و التقديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ..​


----------



## REACTOR (18 مايو 2009)

انا كدة حشرح مادة fluid mechanic تقريبا 
طبعا احنا بندردش لأني بحاول استرجع المعلومات لأني ما قريتش من مدة فيها ........ بس عموما ححاول احط المصدر لتستزيد بنفسك .................. و ارحب بأي تعديل او تصحيح من الاخوة في المنتدى

NPSH
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPSH
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/npsh-net-positive-suction-head-d_634.html
هو خاص بجزئ السحب ( اي ليس لة علاقة بقيمة الرفع للمضخة الا بتقليل كفاءة المضخة) من المضخة وهو عبارة عن< محصلة مجموع قيمة الضغط و ارتفاع السائل head مطروح منة قيمة الضغط المفقود في المواسير او خط السحب و قيمة الضغط البخاري للسائل> و يجب ان يكون موجب حتى لا يحدث ظاهرة التكهف cavitation التي تؤدي لضرر المضخة و قلة الكفائة 

ارتفاع السائل يترجم الى ضغط 
rule of thumb : 10 m head of water =1 bar pressure 


NPSHA = Net positive suction head available
هو القيمة المحسوبة لل NPSH عند دخول السائل للمضخة و يجب ان يكون اكبر من NPSHR

NPSHR=Net positive suction head required
اقل قيمة مطلوبة من NPSH و يحددها المصنع للمضخة حتى تعمل المضخة بكفائة عندها


لا اعرف ما المعنى الحقيقي الذي تريد لكن امثلة لهم ما يلي 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressure_measurement
Patm 
هو ضغط الهواء الجوي الذي يؤثر على سائل في تانك مفتوح من اعلى مثلا 
فلو قمنا بقياس الضغط اسفل التانك نجد قيمتة هو الضغط الجوي + ضغط ارتفاع عمود السائل في التانك
Pgauge
هو قيمة الضغط المقاس داخل تانك مغلق مثلا او الخارج من ضاغط هوائي او ضغط بخار غلاية و يكون الreferance او نقطة الصفر لنا هو الضغط الجوي فهو ناتج طرح الضغط المطلق - الضغط الجوي 


ال orifice جزء من nozzle فهو الفتحة الخاصة بها 
النوزل وظيفتها التحكم في خواص السائل سرعتة و ضغطة وشكلة كل تبع استخدامها 
فمثلا خرطوم الحريق طرفة الاخير هو nozzle فنجد سرعة تدفق السائل تزداد بينما يقل الضغط قليلا ويمكن اهمالة للمياة 
ايضا الصاروخ فالنوزل تعمل على زيادة طاقتة الحركية 
ايضا تستخد النوزل لرش الرذاذ في صناعات كثيرة 
ًًَََ
Qin=Qout

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nozzle
http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/eng99/eng99239.htm

بالنسبة لل launcher فهو يقوم بقذف خنزيرة او pig في عملية PIGGING لتقوم بتنظيف خطوط المواسير الطويلة خاصة في البترول .
http://www.pipingtech.com/news/arc_pw_2007/pigs2007_01.htm
http://www.pipelineengineering.com/pressure_launchersreceivers.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigging


التوربينات لها استخدامات عديدة اهمها توليد الطاقة الكهربائية و ايضا تقوم بتوليد طاقة ميكانيكية الازمة للطائرات و السفن ايضا لتشغيل بعض المضخات الخاصة 


تأثير السوائل ذات الغازات هوحدوث ظاهرة التكهف خاصة في ال CENTRIFUGAL لانها تعتمد على ريشة تدور بسرعة كبيرة جدا فتمزق السائل و ترفع حرارتة قليلا مما يعمل على فصل الغازات عن السائل و تكون ظاهرة التكهف التي اضرارها كثيرة جدا اهماه ضعف كفاءة الضخ و حدوث اضرار في بدن المضخة و ريشتها 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavitation

الشكر لك لجعلي اراجع بعض المفاهيم المهمة


----------



## LIALY (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الجنة معلومات قيمة 
فائق تقديــــــــــــــــري و احترامي..


----------



## LIALY (22 مايو 2009)

To calculate NPSHA which is the suction head available to pump the liquid 

Example : 

Please see the attached Picture 


Given::81:

Atmospheric pressure = 14.7 psi 
Gage pressure =The tank is at sea level and open to atmospheric pressure. 
Liquid level above pump centerline = 5 feet 
Piping = a total of 10 feet of 2 inch pipe plus one 90° long radius screwed elbow. 
Pumping =100 gpm. 68°F. fresh water with a specific gravity of one (1). 
Vapor pressure of 68°F. Water = 0.27 psia from the vapor chart. 
Specific gravity = 1 
NPSHR (net positive suction head required, from the pump curve) = 9 feet 

Sol.::81:


NPSHA= P vessel +P static(elevation) - P losses- Pvapour 

First of all the Tank is open at the sea level means the pressure = Atmospheric pressure =14.7 Ib / in2
we have to convert this pressure as head (feet of liquid ) by using this formula


= 14.7 x2.31 / 1
=33.957 
= 34 absolute feet



Vapour pressure of the water at 68 F = .27 psia = 0.27 x 2.31/1 = 0.62

our flow = 100 gal. per minute and the pipe length = 10 feet 
so, to calculate the pressure losses 

http://www.mcnallyinstitute.com/Charts/Friction_fittings.html

from this chart and for long screwed elbow you will see that K = 0.4 for 2 inch pipe diameter 

and from this chart 

http://www.mcnallyinstitute.com/Charts/friction_2_2.5.html

100 gpm flowing through 2 inch pipe shows a loss of 17.4 feet for each 100 feet of pipe or 17.4/10 = 1.74 feet of head loss in the piping 

V2/2g = 1.42

The K factor for one 2 inch elbow is 0.4 x 1.42 = 0.6 feet 


H losses = (0.6 + 1.74) = 2.34

NPSHA = 34 + 5 - 2.34 - 0.62= 36.04 feet 

the pump required only 9 feet head for 100 gpm and NPSHA = 34 ,so we have plenty to spare !

Hope that i clarified to you my point ​
:56:​


----------



## REACTOR (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المثال 
الامثلة المحلولة احد افضل وسائل الشرح ................ عموما انا كنت بفهم المسائل كويس بس النتيجة النهائية كانت بتخاصمني مش عارف لية


----------



## LIALY (23 مايو 2009)

أتمنى أن النتيجة ما خاصمتك ها المرة !!
بصراحة انا كنت بحاجة الى من يرشدني الى امثلة محلولة بما يخص الديزاين و أتمنى ايضا من لديه الخبرة أن يرشدنا و أن يعلمنا ,,

أتمنى للجميع الاستفادة مثل ما استفدت أنا منك و من هذا المثال و لي بقية ........

يعطيك العااافية مرورك اسعدني


----------

